

Safari 5 Extension: Ostrich - A Twitter Client - jeromegn
http://ostrichapp.com/

======
jeromegn
Hey HN, I'd love it if you could give me feedback on my first little app. I
did this on my own as a pet project. At some point it reached an acceptable
state of stability and usability, therefore I launched it. It's a MVP for
sure.

------
jrnkntl
It's a pretty cool extension! Altho the way you handle new tweets (or replies
for that matter) is too slow in loading. Is there no other way than to load in
a remote webpage on ostrichapp.com to get the new message window?

~~~
jeromegn
At first, I was loading the new tweet form inline. But since the client's code
need to be injected in every webpage, because that's all I can do with the
Safari Extension API, then I couldn't put the form inline.

Here's why: I figured any malicious site owner could add some javascript code
to submit the form with any text they want. Therefore any website could tweet
something in your name. This is really bad, so I took this approach instead.

------
antidaily
"Tweet This Page". Smart.

~~~
JoshP
Absolutely agree. Much easier to tweet a page WITHIN Safari rather than copy
the URL, move over to a Twitter app, then post it. Great feature, for sure.

------
jasonmccay
Sweet...nice use of the extensions for a useful Safari add-on.

------
pclark
this is awesome. google chrome version please. :)

(if that isn't possible - how come?)

~~~
tomwans
I've been working on one in my spare time, I'm working on a big update for
this week. Is this what you're looking for?
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aflgiainmfefihhn...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aflgiainmfefihhnpnpponlhbmbolada)

~~~
pclark
yep! brilliant. do a "review my startup" when you launch the big update.

~~~
tomwans
yeah, in the new update I'm making sure that you can still tweet away if you
have an unstable connection (as is the case with laptop users)

------
lessallan
Can I get a plug-in for IE6?

